
Facebook collects audio voice chats on Messenger, pays contractors to listen - klausjensen
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-collects-listens-transcribes-some-messenger-voice-chats-2019-8
======
znpy
It's seems that everybody is discovering a secret that everybody knew all
allong.

Meh, these "neural networks" have to start somewhere. They have to be trained
somehow, and need to be corrected somehow. That's why all the companies
claming to be able to parse speech and translate it into text are being
discovered paying some form of contractors to listen at them.

What was everybody expecting? Stuff like alexa / google home / siri etc to
happen like magic, just like that ?

